# Just picked up some .380 JHP's at a reasonable price........



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sig Sauer Elite Performance 380 ACP JHP 90 GR 20Per Box @ $11.99 each.....
Sig Sauer 380 Auto 90gr JHP Elite Performance Ammunition E380A1-20


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a few boxes of that, and the SIG 100 grain FMJ. Good stuff. My G42 loves it.


----------

